
Life in Life (2012) [video] - Moshe_Silnorin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP5-iIeKXE8
======
espeed
From the comments, see...

OTCA Metapixel - Conway's Game of Life [http://www.instructables.com/id/OTCA-
Metapixel-Conways-Game-...](http://www.instructables.com/id/OTCA-Metapixel-
Conways-Game-of-Life/)

[http://www.conwaylife.com/wiki/OTCA_metapixel](http://www.conwaylife.com/wiki/OTCA_metapixel)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moir%C3%A9_pattern](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moir%C3%A9_pattern)

[https://thewalnut.io/visualizer/visualize/3631/987/](https://thewalnut.io/visualizer/visualize/3631/987/)

------
Moshe_Silnorin
Watching this is the closest thing I've had to a religious experience.

------
georgeecollins
OMG!

The first program I did in my Bally Astrocade so many years ago was Life. I
remember thinking what a dream it would be to be able to run a 100x100 grid at
one generation per second. I could not have dreamed of this.

------
imperialdroid88
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiEQg-
SHY1g&t=58s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiEQg-SHY1g&t=58s)

I found this to be a really cool interpretation of the game of life, as the
computation creates a visible state.

------
JoeDaDude
People who are intrigued by Conway's Game of Life and cellular automata (CA)
in general may enjoy tinkering with them in Golly [0], an open source sandbox
for CAs.

[0] [http://golly.sourceforge.net/](http://golly.sourceforge.net/)

------
JoeDaDude
The Game of Life is probably the first program I ever wrote. I (somehow)
managed to get it working on a Timex Sinclair 2068 using a BASIC compiler
which could only support one dimensional arrays.

------
tandav
It shows the recursion of our entire universe.

------
noonespecial
That was a beautiful thing. Thanks for posting that. Made my day.

------
lend000
Cool video of self organization, which led me to this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1X-gtr4pEBU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1X-gtr4pEBU)

------
Lina_222
.

------
Lina_222
что это

